# If You Could Change Your Type Which Would You Choose?



## Skitzabeth (Jul 28, 2010)

I would definitely be an INTJ. I'm an INTP, and the biggest complaints I have about myself are my inability to stay organized, and my lack of motivation to get things done. Oh, how I wish I were a J...


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I wouldn't change my type.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Having never been another type it's hard to say what would be fun. I mean being an S sounds great for being practical, being more organised would be good so maybe J, and it was reassuring believing that what I knew was backed up by others (I used to think I was an INTP) so T could be good... The only thing I'd definitely not change is my I - needing people to feel good doesn't sound fun (but I may be wrong...)


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

It would be interesting to see what my life would be like if I was more extroverted! But I'm happy with the type I am and I:laughing: wouldn't change it!


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I find it extremely strange that INTJs are ahead.

Then again, I don't know how to vote, because I really really don't want to change.

I discussed it once with hearturnedtoporcelain, though, switching brains with her for a day so I could see what it was like to be INFP and she would see what it was like to be INTJ and we agreed that I would end up catatonic and twitching and she would just be annoyed by my need to_ do_ things but end up relatively unscathed.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*ENTJ. They are the most outgoing, aggressive, and dominant rational type.*


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't want to change.:bored:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

INTJ most popular... didn't see that coming. Good choice though. I'd consider it... a bit too serious for my taste, though. My INTJ ex keeps saying how he longs for a playful mate to lighten him up (he keeps dating ENFPs).


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd stay ENTJ. I like our rep. But I was forced to change I would go ESTP because I really want to know how it's like to live the moment.


----------



## lovinUsuju (Dec 19, 2010)

ENFJ...they're so awesome c:


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I wouldn't change my type, but if I was forced to I would pick ENTJ.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

INFJ would be nice. I have a love/hate relationship with my NT-ness. Feels slightly limiting.


----------



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

ISTJ gets my vote. Cuz then I could get over myself.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

agokcen said:


> Why do people want to be ENTP? Not ENTJ? Interesting...
> 
> I'd definitely choose INTJ (and, if not, ENTJ, I guess). Because everyone knows I have an unhealthy obsession with them. :mellow:


Because ENTPs are so inventive! They're totally awesome. Ne is brilliant, and Ne with Ti... ^^

I wouldn't change my type if given the choice, though. I'd rather be an INTP with strong Ne (what I am now) than ENTP. I couldn't bear the thought of relying on other people for my energy... but the only company I need now is my EeePC.



Paranoid Android said:


> I'd like to be an INTP because Ti fascinates me. INTPs fascinate me altogether. And I would still want to have Ne hehe


Yes, Ne is definitely useful around here. Or maybe it just gets good PR. :tongue:

I don't get the fascination with Ti, though. What's so odd about it? What is it about Ti that confuses people? I don't get it. All we want is to figure out how things work, and get it right. There's a little more to it, but there's a lot more to the other functions as well, isn't there? Yet people seem to understand them... it makey no sensey! Not to a Ti dominant, anyway.

Also, we're really good guessers on multiple-choice tests if we don't overthink the questions' wording, as we can practically read the minds of the test-makers through the paper. :crazy:


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I would love to be an INTJ. INTJs, for the most part, are cool, intelligent, rational, and confident individuals, and I seem to get along with the majority of them.


----------



## A Little Fall of Rain (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm an INFP, and I chose INTJ because they seem like really intelligent people.


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know if I'd want to change entirely, maybe just level out the NT so its more even with the SF. INFP if I had a gun to my head.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

ENFP, they seem like they have a lot of fun. Most of my problems stem from the fact that I just don't feel like I have enough time for people, 'cause of all the time I need to myself.
Failing that, being INFJ sounds interesting. Strongly invested introverts. I relate a lot to wanting to help others like they do, maybe I'd be better at it if I were one of them :wink:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

ESFP. taking advantage of every single moment, and loving it; not having to analyze anything, and enjoying life unstructured.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Stay ISTP, but perhaps re-shuffle some of my priorities / opinions / interests.


----------



## Typologist (Dec 11, 2012)

Fern said:


> Being an INFJ would be simply groovy, because I would still be an NF, but I would have completely new functions (but still in the same order!!)
> I am especially in awe of their dominant Ni. My INFJ mother can be simply magical at times. And they consistently seem to possess such _depth_.
> Interestingly enough, the one type I would _*never *_want to be is the ISTP--the near opposite. I am friends with one of them, but I would never want to _be _them


Yeah, having the power of Ni is way cool, we're really deep and mysterious and all that.

I think being an ENTJ would be awesome, just totally walking all over people. Not that being INTJ prevents me from having things my way though...


----------



## RCOEI (Mar 26, 2012)

The answer for me was a no-brainer...ESTP (no pun intended; they're quite smart in their own right). Who cares if I knew a lot about theory, or whether I was a genius? I wouldn't be an NT any more, so it wouldn't matter to me. I'd say they clearly have the most fun...always living in the moment, well-liked, and have more women than they can handle. They also tend to be quite successful in the real world. They're not waiting to meet their theories or long-term plans; they simply take opportunites as they come, and accomplish quite a bit as a result. In addition, they have enough emotional stability to keep them from experiencing the drama that most people do--they're almost like NT's in this regard. 


That said, my long-term plans for fame and recognition would _not _be feasible as an ESTP. I would only give this up if I were able to reap all the rewards I mentioned.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

maybe an enfp.
or a type 7.


----------



## firepanda (Nov 24, 2012)

INTJ, obviously.  They are the optimised rational type. Much more self-discipline than the easily-distracted and clearly inferior INTP.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm INTP and I'd change to INTJ. I would like to have a better ability to plan ahead and generally get things done.


----------

